# RecipeDB - EKG bitter



## Tony (10/2/08)

EKG bitter  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This Bitter is fantastic. Nice simple flavours, Well ballanced. Mediun body with a wonderfull light crystal sweetness to counter the bitterness. I used the Bairds 100EBC light crystal, its smoother and gives a great sweet touch.1.046, 15 EBC, 36 IBUgreat spring quaffer.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg IMC Ale Malt    4 kg IMC Pilsner    0.6 kg TF Crystal    0.4 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.1 kg Weyermann Caraaroma       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      110 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 45mins)    50 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)    50 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     100 ml White Labs WLP005 - British Ale         52L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 33.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.15%   Colour 17 EBC   Batch Size 52L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

